# Richardson vs Ifor Williams vs Rice Trailers??



## MissGem (4 November 2009)

Sorry to bore on the trailer questions again... been looking today at a Richardson Supreme Ultra, 1 year old,  which looks really nice - very good condition, hardly used and for sale for £3,900.  I'm tempted because of the independent suspension, which I understand gives a much smoother ride than the Ifor 510. 

I'm interested to hear other people's views /experiences on this model, or other models of Richardson trailers?  Also anyone had experience of an Ifor and a Richardson?  Also like the look of the Rice trailers, but more expensive....


----------



## TicTac (4 November 2009)

Bateson!


----------



## MissGem (4 November 2009)

Saw one of those too - a Deauville - but the Ultra is wider and longer for a big horse.


----------



## monkeybum13 (4 November 2009)

i LOVE my richardson 
	
	
		
		
	


	




you won't regret it if you buy one


----------



## MerryMAL (4 November 2009)

My Ifor 505 is great - 4 month old when we got it and still it works so easily and the ramps are light and the catches are quick and easy but secure...


----------



## Rowreach (4 November 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i LOVE my richardson 
	
	
		
		
	


	




you won't regret it if you buy one 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I love mine too (I have a Supreme) - great to tow, gives the horses a really good ride, and masses of room in it (and the front ramp is on the sensible side).  Can't stand IWs they have terrible suspension and are really cramped.  Although 1 million Irish people disagree with me


----------



## Keltic (4 November 2009)

QR I love my richardson, it tows really well every horse ive had in it has travelled well. I prefer the ramp on the other side as when i had an ifor i had to unbox on the road into the traffic, if it happened again least the ramp is kerb side. I would def go with a Richardson again.


----------



## monkeybum13 (4 November 2009)

Yes I love how the front ramp is on the left. I wouldn't like to pull up on a hard shoulder and unload on the right side.
Mines a supreme too (I think??? similar to the 505)
The grooms door is also much better than those on the IW's as they can be opended from the inside aswell


----------



## Dizzykizzy (4 November 2009)

We have changed from an ifor to a Richardson fairly recently. I have the supreme excel (rear facing) and our previously bad travelling mare (in the ifor, climbing walls, wouldn't load) is an absolute dream in it. I love the build quality of the Richardson and I really love the great big tack box we have on the front!


----------



## kizzywiz (4 November 2009)

I recently sold my Richardson, it was a great trailer, towed fab, agree with the comments above about the Ifor, the suspension is terrible, on the Richardson it is Avonride independent, far more comfortable for the horses.


----------



## ester (4 November 2009)

had old richardson supreme now have new 505 as couldnt warrant the extra money for a new richardson. 

did like though and would have had one. Have to say our mare travels better in the ifor though.


----------



## tiggerette (4 November 2009)

Richardson every time, although Rice's do go on for yeeeeaaarrssssssssssssss


----------



## Luci07 (4 November 2009)

Another Bateson - I have the Deauville. I looked at the Williams but at that time, the suspension got bad reviews -but friends have since bought the brand new ones and I understand this has been changed. I have towed bad travellers in my trailer and they have travelled very well in it. I also bought one after looking at the weight (bateson are very sturdy) plus mine has gizmos such as the guide mirror (for reversing my jeep to hitch up) and also a window so the horse can see out/driver or passenger can see horse travelling which I like.  I also have a saddle rack inside the trailer but if I had thought about it would have paid more for the next one up with the external locker - you need to take the tack out before you unload plus which I do not trust my horses gnashers! There is a world of discussion around which side the ramps should be - Bateson have theirs on the right which means you would always be able to unload but Ifor argue that is dangerous so have theirs on the other. (Bateson unload on the road) I did look at Richardson but they seemed to be that much heavier. I looked at the (MTB?) on my Jeep, wanted a trailer under 1000kgs and one that could carry 2 x 17.2 hence ending up with the Bateson. All of these trailers do hold their value though... I tow a full up 16.2 true middleweight in mine and he has has plenty of space.  I tend to only take him or something smaller upto 16hh with him as we have a real b**tard of a hill to go up to get back up to my yard - and while in principle the jeep should get up there I am very loathe to try with 2 big horses on the back!


----------



## Peanot (4 November 2009)

Richardson every time.  I love mine for all the above reasons.  I have 2 x 16.3hh and its plenty big enough with both in. Love it.


----------

